# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Massage thư giãn chuyên nghiệp tại Khách Sạn 3 Sao-BOSS!!!

## Bùi Thanh Nga

Chương trình Khuyến Mãi Hấp Dẫn áp dụng từ 14/02/2012 - 30/03/2012:
- Quý khách Massage thư giãn sẽ được tặng Vé mời miễn phí cho lần sau.
- Miễn phí trái cây
- Miễn phí nước suối
- Miễn phí ăn nhẹ
Đặc biệt đội ngủ Kỹ thuật Viên trẻ, chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ 24/24 đảm bảo Quý Khách sẽ thật thoải mái sau những giờ lao động mệt mỏi.
Chi tiết liên hệ: Khách sạn Boss 08 3938 1818 - 08 3938 1919
Website: Boss Hotel | HomePage

----------


## thietkelogo

Khách sạn khá tốt

----------

